# [SOLVED] BSOD: 'Page Fault In Non Paged Area'



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*HP Envy 14 2050SE Notebook*


Intel Core i5 2410M (2.30GHz)
8GB Memory 750GB HDD
AMD Radeon HD 6630M
1366 x 768
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (pre-installed on system)
3. 5 years old

I came to TSF in late Nov. with the same issue. When the computer became total unstable, I thought it was best to mail my notebook to HP for repair. The RAM and HDD were replaced, OS reinstalled, and BIOS undated. My notebook was mailed to HP twice, the first time they thought is was a RAM issue and replaced the RAM, the second instance HP replaced the HDD.

The first week of Jan. I received another blue screen... it wasn't a _"Page Fault ...."_ error. I'm sorry to say I didn't write it down in my notes. I thought everything was going well until two days ago. Anytime I make an attempt to open Internet Explorer, it shuts down immediately or after maybe 3 minutes of searching the net * BSOD: Page_Fault_In_Non Paged_Area pops up: 0X000000050* error comes up.

This only occurs when I'm using Internet Explorer, not Firefox... at least not yet. Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: 'Page Fault In Non Paged Area'*

Hi - 

No need to write anything down in this case as the bugchecks on both dumps were the same - *0x50* - PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA, which means "invalid memory referenced"

Both dumps listed an indirect probable cause as your somewhat outdated Intel graphics driver - 

```
[FONT=lucida console]igdpmd64.sys Fri [COLOR=red]Mar 25[/COLOR] 21:17:43 [COLOR=red]2011[/COLOR] (4D8D3EB7)[/FONT]
```
It needs to be updated.

Try your system manufacturer support site first, then Intel support site directly - 

Driver Reference Table - igdpmd64.sys

Thank you for running the jcgriff2/Sysnative app and providing us with the output files.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`



```
[FONT=lucida console]Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.16384 AMD64[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp4_SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip\013015-18751-01.dmp][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]************* Symbol Path validation summary **************[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Response                         Time (ms)     Location[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Deferred                                       SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Executable search path is: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Built by: 7601.18700.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.141211-1742[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Machine Name:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e53000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03096890[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Debug session time: Fri Jan 30 01:21:53.726 2015 (UTC - 5:00)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:03.975[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading Kernel Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]...............................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]................................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]..................................................[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading User Symbols[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Loading unloaded module list[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console].....[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BugCheck 50, {fffff8818ef58b60, 0, fffff8800575ba18, 5}[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for igdpmd64.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for igdpmd64.sys[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Could not read faulting driver name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processing initial command '!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck'[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Probably caused by : igdpmd64.sys ( igdpmd64+15aa18 )[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*                                                                             *[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]*******************************************************************************[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]is pointing at freed memory.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg1: fffff8818ef58b60, memory referenced.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg3: fffff8800575ba18, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]   address.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Debugging Details:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]------------------[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]Could not read faulting driver name[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003100100[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800031001c0[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff8818ef58b60 Nonpaged pool[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAULTING_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]igdpmd64+15aa18[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0575ba18 8b0408          mov     eax,dword ptr [rax+rcx][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]CURRENT_IRQL:  0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88003eda9e0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88003eda9e0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rax=fffff8800618ab60 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000188dce000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rdx=fffffa800af87380 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rip=fffff8800575ba18 rsp=fffff88003edab70 rbp=fffffa800c446540[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r8=0000000000000001  r9=fffff88003edabd0 r10=0000000000000001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r11=0000000000000001 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]igdpmd64+0x15aa18:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0575ba18 8b0408          mov     eax,dword ptr [rax+rcx] ds:fffff881`8ef58b60=????????[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Resetting default scope[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f45603 to fffff80002ec9e80[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_TEXT:  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03eda878 fffff800`02f45603 : 00000000`00000050 fffff881`8ef58b60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03eda9e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03eda880 fffff800`02ec7fae : 00000000`00000000 fffff881`8ef58b60 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffff880`03edaf70 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x43801[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03eda9e0 fffff880`0575ba18 : fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`0af87380 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab70 fffffa80`09fd4000 : fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 : igdpmd64+0x15aa18[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab78 fffffa80`0af87380 : fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffff880`0c46e700 : 0xfffffa80`09fd4000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab80 fffffa80`09fd4000 : fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffff880`0c46e700 fffffa80`0b3a8298 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab88 fffffa80`0af87380 : fffffa80`09fd4000 fffff880`0c46e700 fffffa80`0b3a8298 fffff880`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`09fd4000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab90 fffffa80`09fd4000 : fffff880`0c46e700 fffffa80`0b3a8298 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0c485ff8 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab98 fffff880`0c46e700 : fffffa80`0b3a8298 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0c485ff8 fffff880`0575be4c : 0xfffffa80`09fd4000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edaba0 fffffa80`0b3a8298 : fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0c485ff8 fffff880`0575be4c fffffa80`0c485fe8 : 0xfffff880`0c46e700[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edaba8 fffff880`00000000 : fffffa80`0c485ff8 fffff880`0575be4c fffffa80`0c485fe8 fffffa80`0af87380 : 0xfffffa80`0b3a8298[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabb0 fffffa80`0c485ff8 : fffff880`0575be4c fffffa80`0c485fe8 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`00000001 : 0xfffff880`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabb8 fffff880`0575be4c : fffffa80`0c485fe8 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`00000001 fffff880`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`0c485ff8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabc0 fffffa80`0c485fe8 : fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`00000001 fffff880`00000001 fffffa80`0af87380 : igdpmd64+0x15ae4c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabc8 fffffa80`0af87380 : fffffa80`00000001 fffff880`00000001 fffffa80`0af87380 fffff880`03edacc8 : 0xfffffa80`0c485fe8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabd0 fffffa80`00000001 : fffff880`00000001 fffffa80`0af87380 fffff880`03edacc8 fffffa80`0c4861a8 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabd8 fffff880`00000001 : fffffa80`0af87380 fffff880`03edacc8 fffffa80`0c4861a8 fffffa80`0c486608 : 0xfffffa80`00000001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabe0 fffffa80`0af87380 : fffff880`03edacc8 fffffa80`0c4861a8 fffffa80`0c486608 fffffa80`00000001 : 0xfffff880`00000001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabe8 fffff880`03edacc8 : fffffa80`0c4861a8 fffffa80`0c486608 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`09fd4000 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabf0 fffffa80`0c4861a8 : fffffa80`0c486608 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`00000000 : 0xfffff880`03edacc8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabf8 fffffa80`0c486608 : fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0af87380 : 0xfffffa80`0c4861a8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac00 fffffa80`00000001 : fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0af87380 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`0c486608[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac08 fffffa80`09fd4000 : fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0af87380 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`00000001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac10 fffffa80`00000000 : fffffa80`0af87380 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`09fd4000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac18 fffffa80`0af87380 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac20 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac28 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1[/FONT]
 
 
[FONT=lucida console]STACK_COMMAND:  kb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_IP: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]igdpmd64+15aa18[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0575ba18 8b0408          mov     eax,dword ptr [rax+rcx][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]SYMBOL_NAME:  igdpmd64+15aa18[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]MODULE_NAME: igdpmd64[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]IMAGE_NAME:  igdpmd64.sys[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d8d3eb7[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_igdpmd64+15aa18[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_igdpmd64+15aa18[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:x64_0x50_igdpmd64+15aa18[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {0434e13a-a963-a544-7873-995d8339fa2c}[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Followup: MachineOwner[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]---------[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffff6fb7dbf1030 rcx=0000000000000050[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rdx=fffff8818ef58b60 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]rip=fffff80002ec9e80 rsp=fffff88003eda878 rbp=fffff88003eda900[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff88003eda9e0 r10=0000000000000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff6fb7e2063b8 r13=fffff8818ef58b60[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]r14=fffff88003eda9e0 r15=00000000000001f1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]nt!KeBugCheckEx:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`02ec9e80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`03eda880=0000000000000050[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03eda878 fffff800`02f45603 : 00000000`00000050 fffff881`8ef58b60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03eda9e0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03eda880 fffff800`02ec7fae : 00000000`00000000 fffff881`8ef58b60 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffff880`03edaf70 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x43801[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03eda9e0 fffff880`0575ba18 : fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`0af87380 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`03eda9e0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab70 fffffa80`09fd4000 : fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 : igdpmd64+0x15aa18[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab78 fffffa80`0af87380 : fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffff880`0c46e700 : 0xfffffa80`09fd4000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab80 fffffa80`09fd4000 : fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffff880`0c46e700 fffffa80`0b3a8298 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab88 fffffa80`0af87380 : fffffa80`09fd4000 fffff880`0c46e700 fffffa80`0b3a8298 fffff880`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`09fd4000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab90 fffffa80`09fd4000 : fffff880`0c46e700 fffffa80`0b3a8298 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0c485ff8 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edab98 fffff880`0c46e700 : fffffa80`0b3a8298 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0c485ff8 fffff880`0575be4c : 0xfffffa80`09fd4000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edaba0 fffffa80`0b3a8298 : fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`0c485ff8 fffff880`0575be4c fffffa80`0c485fe8 : 0xfffff880`0c46e700[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edaba8 fffff880`00000000 : fffffa80`0c485ff8 fffff880`0575be4c fffffa80`0c485fe8 fffffa80`0af87380 : 0xfffffa80`0b3a8298[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabb0 fffffa80`0c485ff8 : fffff880`0575be4c fffffa80`0c485fe8 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`00000001 : 0xfffff880`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabb8 fffff880`0575be4c : fffffa80`0c485fe8 fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`00000001 fffff880`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`0c485ff8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabc0 fffffa80`0c485fe8 : fffffa80`0af87380 fffffa80`00000001 fffff880`00000001 fffffa80`0af87380 : igdpmd64+0x15ae4c[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabc8 fffffa80`0af87380 : fffffa80`00000001 fffff880`00000001 fffffa80`0af87380 fffff880`03edacc8 : 0xfffffa80`0c485fe8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabd0 fffffa80`00000001 : fffff880`00000001 fffffa80`0af87380 fffff880`03edacc8 fffffa80`0c4861a8 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabd8 fffff880`00000001 : fffffa80`0af87380 fffff880`03edacc8 fffffa80`0c4861a8 fffffa80`0c486608 : 0xfffffa80`00000001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabe0 fffffa80`0af87380 : fffff880`03edacc8 fffffa80`0c4861a8 fffffa80`0c486608 fffffa80`00000001 : 0xfffff880`00000001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabe8 fffff880`03edacc8 : fffffa80`0c4861a8 fffffa80`0c486608 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`09fd4000 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabf0 fffffa80`0c4861a8 : fffffa80`0c486608 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`00000000 : 0xfffff880`03edacc8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edabf8 fffffa80`0c486608 : fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0af87380 : 0xfffffa80`0c4861a8[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac00 fffffa80`00000001 : fffffa80`09fd4000 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0af87380 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`0c486608[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac08 fffffa80`09fd4000 : fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`0af87380 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`00000001[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac10 fffffa80`00000000 : fffffa80`0af87380 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`09fd4000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac18 fffffa80`0af87380 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac20 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`0af87380[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03edac28 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]start             end                 module name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`00bbb000 fffff800`00bc5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`02e0a000 fffff800`02e53000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`02e53000 fffff800`03439000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Dec 11 23:25:12 2014 (548A6E28)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c60000 fffff880`00caf000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00caf000 fffff880`00cc3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00cc3000 fffff880`00d21000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00d21000 fffff880`00de1000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00de1000 fffff880`00dfa000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:32 2011 (4D537D20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e22000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e22000 fffff880`00e2b000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e2b000 fffff880`00e37000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e37000 fffff880`00e4c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e4c000 fffff880`00e66000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e66000 fffff880`00e72040   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Oct 20 14:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e7d000   SASDIFSV64 SASDIFSV64.SYS Thu Jul 21 19:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e88000 fffff880`00f4a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jun 21 23:13:05 2013 (51C51641)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00f4a000 fffff880`00f5a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00f5a000 fffff880`00fb1000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fb1000 fffff880`00fba000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fc4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00ff7000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01052000 fffff880`011a6000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Jan 12 20:50:12 2011 (4D2E5A54)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011a6000 fffff880`011af000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011af000 fffff880`011d9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sun Aug 04 21:02:45 2013 (51FEF9B5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011d9000 fffff880`011e4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011f8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01208000 fffff880`013b1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Jan 23 20:14:50 2014 (52E1BE8A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`013b1000 fffff880`013e1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013f1000   avgtpx64 avgtpx64.sys Mon Jun 30 07:15:17 2014 (53B146C5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013ff000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jan 23 22:11:24 2013 (5100A65C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01441000 fffff880`0149f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014ba000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Apr 11 21:08:30 2014 (5348920E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`014ba000 fffff880`0152c000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Aug 01 11:48:07 2012 (50194FB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0152c000 fffff880`0153d000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0153d000 fffff880`01547000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01547000 fffff880`01593000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01593000 fffff880`015cd000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015d7000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Apr 10 15:50:35 2012 (4F848F0B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015d7000 fffff880`015ed000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01649000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Apr 04 21:23:21 2014 (533F5B09)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01742000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01742000 fffff880`017a2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Nov 26 05:21:01 2013 (5294760D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017a2000 fffff880`017ce000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Oct 13 21:08:32 2014 (543C7790)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017ce000 fffff880`017d6000   wd       wd.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:19:55 2009 (4A5BC11B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017d6000 fffff880`017de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017de000 fffff880`017f0000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017f0000 fffff880`017f9000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01801000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:26:44 2014 (533F5BD4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02400000 fffff880`02420000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02420000 fffff880`0243e000   hidbth   hidbth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0243e000 fffff880`02457000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:05 2013 (51D3A2F1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02457000 fffff880`0245f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:04 2013 (51D3A2F0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02460000 fffff880`02474000   btmaux   btmaux.sys   Fri Dec 03 11:37:22 2010 (4CF91CC2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02481000 fffff880`024a4000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`024a4000 fffff880`024ae000   mbam     mbam.sys     Wed Sep 03 13:50:25 2014 (540754E1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`024db000 fffff880`02567000   bthport  bthport.sys  Fri Jul 06 16:07:41 2012 (4FF7458D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02567000 fffff880`02584000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Tue Nov 26 20:41:15 2013 (52954DBB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02584000 fffff880`025b1400   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jul 12 06:41:34 2013 (51DFDD5E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`025b2000 fffff880`025c0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`025c0000 fffff880`025ec000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`025ec000 fffff880`025fc000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c33000 fffff880`02c58000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c58000 fffff880`02c68000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c71000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02c7a000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c7a000 fffff880`02c83000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c83000 fffff880`02c8e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c8e000 fffff880`02c9f000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c9f000 fffff880`02cc1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Nov 10 20:46:26 2014 (54616A72)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02cc1000 fffff880`02cce000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02cce000 fffff880`02d13000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02d13000 fffff880`02d9c000   afd      afd.sys      Fri May 30 02:45:48 2014 (5388291C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02d9c000 fffff880`02da5000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02da5000 fffff880`02dcb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02dcb000 fffff880`02de1000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02de1000 fffff880`02df0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02df0000 fffff880`02dfa000   SASKUTIL64 SASKUTIL64.SYS Tue Jul 12 17:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a13000 fffff880`03a3d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a3d000 fffff880`03a6e000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Tue Sep 14 20:19:28 2010 (4C901110)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a6e000 fffff880`03a7f000   immunetprotect immunetprotect.sys Fri Jul 18 15:44:43 2014 (53C9792B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a7f000 fffff880`03a8c000   immunetselfprotect immunetselfprotect.sys Fri Jul 18 15:46:37 2014 (53C9799D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a8c000 fffff880`03a95000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a95000 fffff880`03a9c000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a9c000 fffff880`03bf0000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Jan 12 20:50:12 2011 (4D2E5A54)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03bf7000 fffff880`03bff000   AvgAsC64 AvgAsC64.sys Wed Feb 07 07:47:34 2007 (45C9CA66)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03ca6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03cbf000 fffff880`03cef000   SbieDrv  SbieDrv.sys  Tue Oct 14 15:18:54 2014 (543D771E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03cef000 fffff880`03d04000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03d04000 fffff880`03d57000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03d57000 fffff880`03d6a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03d6a000 fffff880`03d82000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03d82000 fffff880`03db3000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03db3000 fffff880`03dc5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Oct 03 12:07:26 2012 (506C62BE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04016000 fffff880`04022000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04022000 fffff880`04023480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0402f000 fffff880`04192000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Sat Apr 30 01:39:50 2011 (4DBBA0A6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04192000 fffff880`041a1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041a1000 fffff880`041ae000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Apr 10 15:50:35 2012 (4F848F0B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041ae000 fffff880`041b2500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041b3000 fffff880`041bc000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041bc000 fffff880`041d2000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041e2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041e2000 fffff880`041e7f80   clwvd    clwvd.sys    Tue Jul 27 21:13:47 2010 (4C4F844B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041e8000 fffff880`041ed200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041ee000 fffff880`041fa000   iwdbus   iwdbus.sys   Wed Mar 09 18:43:23 2011 (4D78109B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04246000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 09 23:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04246000 fffff880`04257000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04257000 fffff880`04269000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Nov 26 20:41:11 2013 (52954DB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04269000 fffff880`042bf000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Nov 26 20:41:11 2013 (52954DB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042bf000 fffff880`042d4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042d4000 fffff880`043c9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sun Jun 15 20:58:04 2014 (539E411C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`043c9000 fffff880`043ed000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`043ed000 fffff880`043fd000   WDKMD    WDKMD.sys    Wed Mar 09 18:43:12 2011 (4D781090)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`0445d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0445d000 fffff880`04469000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04469000 fffff880`04474000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04474000 fffff880`04481780   mbae64   mbae64.sys   Mon Sep 08 14:27:15 2014 (540DF503)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04482000 fffff880`04491000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04491000 fffff880`044af000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044af000 fffff880`044c0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044c0000 fffff880`044e6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044e6000 fffff880`04535000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 12 22:17:14 2011 (4DA507AA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04535000 fffff880`04564000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04564000 fffff880`04585000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04585000 fffff880`0459f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0459f000 fffff880`045f9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Nov 26 20:41:36 2013 (52954DD0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04843000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04843000 fffff880`04867000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04867000 fffff880`04882000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`051b3000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 12 23:08:37 2011 (4DA513B5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`051b3000 fffff880`051e9000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05601000 fffff880`061b2bc0   igdpmd64 igdpmd64.sys Fri Mar 25 21:17:43 2011 (4D8D3EB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`061b3000 fffff880`061f9000   AMPPAL   AMPPAL.sys   Tue Mar 22 04:04:04 2011 (4D8857F4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0640f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0640f000 fffff880`06421000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06424000 fffff880`06f68000   Netwsw00 Netwsw00.sys Mon Feb 20 13:26:23 2012 (4F42904F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06f68000 fffff880`06f75000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06f75000 fffff880`06f8a000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Tue Feb 08 21:06:40 2011 (4D51F6B0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06f8a000 fffff880`06fbb000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:33 2011 (4D537D21)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06fbb000 fffff880`06fbce80   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Nov 26 20:41:03 2013 (52954DAF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06fbd000 fffff880`06fdb000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06fdb000 fffff880`06ff2000   KeyCrypt64 KeyCrypt64.sys Tue Dec 30 06:18:02 2014 (54A289EA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08800000 fffff880`0880e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0880e000 fffff880`08821000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08821000 fffff880`08836000   iBtFltCoex iBtFltCoex.sys Mon Jan 24 05:22:46 2011 (4D3D52F6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08836000 fffff880`0887f000   btmhsf   btmhsf.sys   Thu Jan 20 07:27:56 2011 (4D382A4C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0887f000 fffff880`08897000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 27 23:54:56 2011 (4DB8E510)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088b2000 fffff880`08935000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Thu Mar 17 04:21:47 2011 (4D81C49B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08935000 fffff880`08972000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Oct 03 21:36:02 2013 (524E1B82)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08972000 fffff880`08994000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Oct 03 22:16:30 2013 (524E24FE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08994000 fffff880`089e7000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Fri Oct 15 04:28:17 2010 (4CB810A1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`089e7000 fffff880`089f3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09800000 fffff880`0980a000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:07:28 2009 (4A5BCC40)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09817000 fffff880`09824000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09824000 fffff880`09843000   ImmunetNetworkMonitor ImmunetNetworkMonitor.sys Fri Jul 18 15:44:32 2014 (53C97920)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09843000 fffff880`0984e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0985a000 fffff880`09923000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09923000 fffff880`09941000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09941000 fffff880`09959000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09959000 fffff880`09986000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09986000 fffff880`099d4000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`099d4000 fffff880`099f8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b800000 fffff880`0b871000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b875000 fffff880`0b8de000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b8de000 fffff880`0b976000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b976000 fffff880`0b988000   mwac     mwac.sys     Tue Jun 17 22:06:34 2014 (53A0F42A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b988000 fffff880`0b9ab000   MBAMSwissArmy MBAMSwissArmy.sys Fri Sep 19 18:14:07 2014 (541CAAAF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003f2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Oct 09 20:57:21 2014 (54372EF1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00787000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Feb 03 06:25:25 2011 (4D4A90A5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00900000 fffff960`00961000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Wed Jun 05 23:30:53 2013 (51B0026D)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Unloaded modules:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0980a000 fffff880`09817000   mouhid.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  0000D000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02474000 fffff880`02481000   mouhid.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  0000D000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015fb000   crashdmp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  0000E000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03aa3000 fffff880`03bf7000   dump_iaStor.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  00154000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a13000   dump_dumpfve[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  00013000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]start             end                 module name[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041a1000 fffff880`041ae000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Tue Apr 10 15:50:35 2012 (4F848F0B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00f5a000 fffff880`00fb1000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02d13000 fffff880`02d9c000   afd      afd.sys      Fri May 30 02:45:48 2014 (5388291C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011d9000 fffff880`011e4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`061b3000 fffff880`061f9000   AMPPAL   AMPPAL.sys   Tue Mar 22 04:04:04 2011 (4D8857F4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011a6000 fffff880`011af000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011af000 fffff880`011d9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sun Aug 04 21:02:45 2013 (51FEF9B5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0488c000 fffff880`051b3000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 12 23:08:37 2011 (4DA513B5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044e6000 fffff880`04535000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 12 22:17:14 2011 (4DA507AA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00900000 fffff960`00961000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Wed Jun 05 23:30:53 2013 (51B0026D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03bf7000 fffff880`03bff000   AvgAsC64 AvgAsC64.sys Wed Feb 07 07:47:34 2007 (45C9CA66)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013f1000   avgtpx64 avgtpx64.sys Mon Jun 30 07:15:17 2014 (53B146C5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e2b000 fffff880`00e37000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a95000 fffff880`03a9c000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044af000 fffff880`044c0000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09923000 fffff880`09941000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`025ec000 fffff880`025fc000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02400000 fffff880`02420000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`024db000 fffff880`02567000   bthport  bthport.sys  Fri Jul 06 16:07:41 2012 (4FF7458D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0887f000 fffff880`08897000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Wed Apr 27 23:54:56 2011 (4DB8E510)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02460000 fffff880`02474000   btmaux   btmaux.sys   Fri Dec 03 11:37:22 2010 (4CF91CC2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08836000 fffff880`0887f000   btmhsf   btmhsf.sys   Thu Jan 20 07:27:56 2011 (4D382A4C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00760000 fffff960`00787000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Feb 03 06:25:25 2011 (4D4A90A5)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a13000 fffff880`03a3d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00d21000 fffff880`00de1000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`013b1000 fffff880`013e1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00cc3000 fffff880`00d21000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041e2000 fffff880`041e7f80   clwvd    clwvd.sys    Tue Jul 27 21:13:47 2010 (4C4F844B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041ae000 fffff880`041b2500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`014ba000 fffff880`0152c000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Aug 01 11:48:07 2012 (50194FB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e22000 fffff880`00e2b000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041e2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08800000 fffff880`0880e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04491000 fffff880`044af000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04482000 fffff880`04491000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015d7000 fffff880`015ed000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08972000 fffff880`08994000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Oct 03 22:16:30 2013 (524E24FE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0880e000 fffff880`08821000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a9c000 fffff880`03bf0000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Jan 12 20:50:12 2011 (4D2E5A54)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`089e7000 fffff880`089f3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042d4000 fffff880`043c9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sun Jun 15 20:58:04 2014 (539E411C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04246000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 09 23:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`051b3000 fffff880`051e9000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`011e4000 fffff880`011f8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0153d000 fffff880`01547000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jan 23 22:11:24 2013 (5100A65C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01649000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Apr 04 21:23:21 2014 (533F5B09)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`02e0a000 fffff800`02e53000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`043c9000 fffff880`043ed000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04246000 fffff880`04257000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Oct 19 19:33:43 2010 (4CBE2AD7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02420000 fffff880`0243e000   hidbth   hidbth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0243e000 fffff880`02457000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:05 2013 (51D3A2F1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02457000 fffff880`0245f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:04 2013 (51D3A2F0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015cd000 fffff880`015d7000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Tue Apr 10 15:50:35 2012 (4F848F0B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0985a000 fffff880`09923000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017f0000 fffff880`017f9000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06fbd000 fffff880`06fdb000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01052000 fffff880`011a6000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Jan 12 20:50:12 2011 (4D2E5A54)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08821000 fffff880`08836000   iBtFltCoex iBtFltCoex.sys Mon Jan 24 05:22:46 2011 (4D3D52F6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`05601000 fffff880`061b2bc0   igdpmd64 igdpmd64.sys Fri Mar 25 21:17:43 2011 (4D8D3EB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09824000 fffff880`09843000   ImmunetNetworkMonitor ImmunetNetworkMonitor.sys Fri Jul 18 15:44:32 2014 (53C97920)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a6e000 fffff880`03a7f000   immunetprotect immunetprotect.sys Fri Jul 18 15:44:43 2014 (53C9792B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a7f000 fffff880`03a8c000   immunetselfprotect immunetselfprotect.sys Fri Jul 18 15:46:37 2014 (53C9799D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08994000 fffff880`089e7000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Fri Oct 15 04:28:17 2010 (4CB810A1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041bc000 fffff880`041d2000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041ee000 fffff880`041fa000   iwdbus   iwdbus.sys   Wed Mar 09 18:43:23 2011 (4D78109B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0640f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`00bbb000 fffff800`00bc5000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06fdb000 fffff880`06ff2000   KeyCrypt64 KeyCrypt64.sys Tue Dec 30 06:18:02 2014 (54A289EA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04843000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0149f000 fffff880`014ba000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Apr 11 21:08:30 2014 (5348920E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017a2000 fffff880`017ce000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Oct 13 21:08:32 2014 (543C7790)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041e8000 fffff880`041ed200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06f75000 fffff880`06f8a000   L1C62x64 L1C62x64.sys Tue Feb 08 21:06:40 2011 (4D51F6B0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03cef000 fffff880`03d04000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02481000 fffff880`024a4000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04474000 fffff880`04481780   mbae64   mbae64.sys   Mon Sep 08 14:27:15 2014 (540DF503)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`024a4000 fffff880`024ae000   mbam     mbam.sys     Wed Sep 03 13:50:25 2014 (540754E1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b988000 fffff880`0b9ab000   MBAMSwissArmy MBAMSwissArmy.sys Fri Sep 19 18:14:07 2014 (541CAAAF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c60000 fffff880`00caf000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`025b2000 fffff880`025c0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04192000 fffff880`041a1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09817000 fffff880`09824000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e4c000 fffff880`00e66000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a3d000 fffff880`03a6e000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Tue Sep 14 20:19:28 2010 (4C901110)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09941000 fffff880`09959000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09959000 fffff880`09986000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09986000 fffff880`099d4000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`099d4000 fffff880`099f8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c83000 fffff880`02c8e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fba000 fffff880`00fc4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01441000 fffff880`0149f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04469000 fffff880`04474000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017de000 fffff880`017f0000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b976000 fffff880`0b988000   mwac     mwac.sys     Tue Jun 17 22:06:34 2014 (53A0F42A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01742000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04016000 fffff880`04022000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03d57000 fffff880`03d6a000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04535000 fffff880`04564000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`042bf000 fffff880`042d4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02de1000 fffff880`02df0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02cce000 fffff880`02d13000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01742000 fffff880`017a2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Nov 26 05:21:01 2013 (5294760D)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06424000 fffff880`06f68000   Netwsw00 Netwsw00.sys Mon Feb 20 13:26:23 2012 (4F42904F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c8e000 fffff880`02c9f000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0445d000 fffff880`04469000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff800`02e53000 fffff800`03439000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Dec 11 23:25:12 2014 (548A6E28)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01208000 fffff880`013b1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Jan 23 20:14:50 2014 (52E1BE8A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a8c000 fffff880`03a95000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00de1000 fffff880`00dfa000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:32 2011 (4D537D20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06f8a000 fffff880`06fbb000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Feb 10 00:52:33 2011 (4D537D21)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03d04000 fffff880`03d57000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02da5000 fffff880`02dcb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e22000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00ff7000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0152c000 fffff880`0153d000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03ca6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`08935000 fffff880`08972000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Oct 03 21:36:02 2013 (524E1B82)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00caf000 fffff880`00cc3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e66000 fffff880`00e72040   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Oct 20 14:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04843000 fffff880`04867000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04867000 fffff880`04882000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04564000 fffff880`04585000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04585000 fffff880`0459f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0440c000 fffff880`0445d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c71000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02c7a000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c7a000 fffff880`02c83000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01593000 fffff880`015cd000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`025c0000 fffff880`025ec000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03d6a000 fffff880`03d82000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e7d000   SASDIFSV64 SASDIFSV64.SYS Thu Jul 21 19:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02df0000 fffff880`02dfa000   SASKUTIL64 SASKUTIL64.SYS Tue Jul 12 17:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03cbf000 fffff880`03cef000   SbieDrv  SbieDrv.sys  Tue Oct 14 15:18:54 2014 (543D771E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09843000 fffff880`0984e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017d6000 fffff880`017de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b800000 fffff880`0b871000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b8de000 fffff880`0b976000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0b875000 fffff880`0b8de000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03d82000 fffff880`03db3000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`088b2000 fffff880`08935000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Thu Mar 17 04:21:47 2011 (4D81C49B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04022000 fffff880`04023480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0402f000 fffff880`04192000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Sat Apr 30 01:39:50 2011 (4DBBA0A6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01801000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:26:44 2014 (533F5BD4)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03db3000 fffff880`03dc5000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Oct 03 12:07:26 2012 (506C62BE)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02cc1000 fffff880`02cce000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c9f000 fffff880`02cc1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Nov 10 20:46:26 2014 (54616A72)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`00570000 fffff960`0057a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`044c0000 fffff880`044e6000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0640f000 fffff880`06421000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02567000 fffff880`02584000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Tue Nov 26 20:41:15 2013 (52954DBB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06fbb000 fffff880`06fbce80   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Nov 26 20:41:03 2013 (52954DAF)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04257000 fffff880`04269000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Nov 26 20:41:11 2013 (52954DB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0459f000 fffff880`045f9000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Nov 26 20:41:36 2013 (52954DD0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`04269000 fffff880`042bf000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Nov 26 20:41:11 2013 (52954DB7)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02584000 fffff880`025b1400   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jul 12 06:41:34 2013 (51DFDD5E)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`013ff000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c33000 fffff880`02c58000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e37000 fffff880`00e4c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`01547000 fffff880`01593000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`06f68000 fffff880`06f75000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02dcb000 fffff880`02de1000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`09800000 fffff880`0980a000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:07:28 2009 (4A5BCC40)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02c58000 fffff880`02c68000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`017ce000 fffff880`017d6000   wd       wd.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:19:55 2009 (4A5BC11B)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00e88000 fffff880`00f4a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jun 21 23:13:05 2013 (51C51641)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00f4a000 fffff880`00f5a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`043ed000 fffff880`043fd000   WDKMD    WDKMD.sys    Wed Mar 09 18:43:12 2011 (4D781090)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02d9c000 fffff880`02da5000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003f2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Oct 09 20:57:21 2014 (54372EF1)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`041b3000 fffff880`041bc000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`00fb1000 fffff880`00fba000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Unloaded modules:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`0980a000 fffff880`09817000   mouhid.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  0000D000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`02474000 fffff880`02481000   mouhid.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  0000D000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015fb000   crashdmp.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  0000E000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03aa3000 fffff880`03bf7000   dump_iaStor.[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  00154000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a13000   dump_dumpfve[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  Checksum:  00000000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]  ImageSize:  00013000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Bugcheck code 00000050[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Arguments fffff881`8ef58b60 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0575ba18 00000000`00000005[/FONT]
```


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: 'Page Fault In Non Paged Area'*

_Thank you jcgriff2 for your speedy reply and explaining the probable cause... outdated Intel graphics driver._


I turned on my computer this morning and I goes straight to blue screen, 0X000000C9 error now... startup repair couldn't fix it either. So, it goes back to HP -90 warranty on repair- I'll make a note about the outdated Intel graphic driver as well.

I have a question about who updates the graphic driver...

Is this something that should apart of HP updating services or is it computer owner responsibility to check and update out of date drivers? In this case I would never think, yeah I need to check if my graphic card is out of date.  Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: 'Page Fault In Non Paged Area'*

*EDIT:* We seem to be having some server issues this morning as this is the 4th time that I have submitted this post after editing it.

Please be sure to read this one in its entirety as I have added additional information since the original post made some 10-15 minutes ago. Thank you and my apologies for the inconvenience.



tdb said:


> _Thank you jcgriff2 for your speedy reply and explaining the probable cause... outdated Intel graphics driver._


Thank you for the kind words. We do try to answer threads in a timely manner. 



tdb said:


> I turned on my computer this morning and I goes straight to blue screen, 0X000000C9 error now... startup repair couldn't fix it either. So, it goes back to HP -90 warranty on repair- I'll make a note about the outdated Intel graphic driver as well.


Do you have Driver Verifier running?

Bugcheck *0xc9* = DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION and is simply used for all Driver Verifier I/O Verification violations.

Having the rest of the bugcheck parms (the four numbers inside the parenthesis separated by commas) may be able to help us further narrow down the problem. Again - they _MAY_ be helpful; no guarantees. Also - look for a driver name on the screen - that would be way cool to have that. Also helpful would be the timestamp, which is displayed in hex, e.g., *4D8D3EB7* or *0x4D8D3EB7* - or similar. 

At this point, I would declare this 0xc9 BSOD to be driver related given the fact that the system went into auto repair upon re-boot because of the way that Driver Verifier works.

When Driver Verifier finds a [driver] violation, it flags (disables) the driver. In your case with the little info we have on the 0xc9 BSOD, I would guess to say that Driver Verifier flagged a boot driver thus rendering the system unable to boot due to *whatever* driver that Driver Verifier had an issue with (flagged) and disabled it from starting up.

To regain control of your system, run Windows System Restore from Recovery; use the recovery point that you [hopefully] made prior to turning on/running Driver Verifier. The system should then be able to boot. If no system restore point created prior to initial execution of Driver Verifier, use a different restore point.

Problem is that running System Restore will unfortunately delete the dump file from the 0xc9 dump, which would have likely told us the name of the flagged driver.

Since you can't boot into normal Windows or even SAFEMODE (you could try SAFEMODE), booting via the OEM Recovery partition is the only option for you to then select the running of Windows System Restore (NOT OEM System Restore, which is akin to reinstalling Windows).

For info, start-up/repair would likely be unable to fix this "problem" since Driver Verifier is the one that disabled the driver to begin with and is likely overriding start-up/repair's efforts. (Just a theory of mine).

Driver Verifier would need to be turned off by bringing up an Admin CMD screen and typing/pasting:

```
[font=consolas]verifier /reset[/font]
```
If not turned off, Driver Verifier will keep flagging and disabling the same boot driver during every boot, thus rendering your system "boot-less". Obviously whatever driver that Driver Verifier ****** is an integral part of the boot process.

Also, using Windows System Restore would turn Driver Verifier off as well as it will take your system back in time to a point prior to the actual initial execution of Driver Verifier.




tdb said:


> have a question about who updates the graphic driver...
> 
> Is this something that should apart of HP updating services or is it computer owner responsibility to check and update out of date drivers? In this case I would never think, yeah I need to check if my graphic card is out of date.  Thanks.


I have NEVER found HP or any other OEM (system manufacturing) "updating services" to be worth a damn. All of my systems are OEM off-the-shelf (i.e., not custom built) and I have never been notified that driver updates are available from the OEM. I have noticed that they do occasionally come through Windows Updates though!

Go to HP Support; locate your system and find out which drivers are available for update. You will likely need to compare the dates to your currently installed device drivers, which can easily be done via Device Manager - 
START | type *devmgmt.msc* | check graphics, audio, networking (both Ethernet and wifi); storage; etc...​Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: 'Page Fault In Non Paged Area'*

Well I'm back...

HP returned my computer yesterday and I've done all of the recommended updates via Microsoft Updates. I've sent HP my computer 3 times and it appears all they do is swap-out hardware and reinstall the OS. I'm no longer confident that they've made any attempt to find the root cause of, "Page_Fault_In Non Paged_Area" 0x00000050. 

So it there anyway for me to check if my Intel driver is still out of date, or any other drivers? Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: 'Page Fault In Non Paged Area'*

You could run Driver Verifier to see if any 3rd party drivers are flagged -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: 'Page Fault In Non Paged Area'*

_My problems persisted, HP is willing to ship me out a new HP Beats Envy Win 7 notebook, no charge_. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD: 'Page Fault In Non Paged Area'*

Great news about the new system from HP.

Good luck to you.

Thanks for posting back - much appreciated.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

